# Seastar Makeover?



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Just won this little Tissot off the 'bay.

If it's in as good of shape as described it should clean up nicely.

Any suggestions for a strap?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

C.W. said:


> Just won this little Tissot off the 'bay.
> 
> If it's in as good of shape as described it should clean up nicely.
> 
> Any suggestions for a strap?


How about a simple black leather strap or a period type expander?


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> How about a simple black leather strap or a period type expander?


Yeah I don't think it's hard enough to warrant a Nato. Would just look a bit Austin-tatious!

(Austin... tatio' see, I live in Austin and they uh, nevermind)


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Orange Rhino perhaps?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

an "old faithful" 

USA Oiled Leather Padded Price: Â£5.00










or

Denver Calf Leather Padded Price: Â£3.95 (although I'd go for black)










imho these are probably the best value straps anywhere, the quality for the money is outstanding. you'd easily pay 5 times as much for these on the high street.

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Budget.html


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm thinking maybe one of these...


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

It came today.










The odd dots are INSIDE on the dial!

(So much for a quick dremel buffing!)










Can anyone tell me how to get the back off this baby?


----------

